# They are back



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

The hummingbirds came back about a week later this year than normal. Here are some pictures.




























Thanks
Praveen.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Spectacular pictures.
Everything is later this year here.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you should be very proud of those photos...terrific!.....man I need a new camera.....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Better late than never!

Those are absolutely SPECTACULAR PICTURES!!

I'm sure you have answered this before, but you DO enter contests, RIGHT??

THANK YOU FOR POSTING!

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We had two that were visiting for about a week and now have disappeared. Still got the feeder out cause I know they'll be back.............just when, I don't know.
Spectacular pictures!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

STUNNING pictures!

I have not seen any hummers here, but we still have cardinals coming around, which is late for this time of year.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow, what incredible pictures! Congratulations and thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I have the same chosen word. Wow! I don't believe that anyone has captured the hummingbird quite like this. Just beautiful!

Keep your camera ready, and thank you so much for sharing these treasures with us.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Praveen, you know I'm one of your biggest fans and these pictures show why. You are a true artist.

Our hummers were late coming in and so far we have seen only one little male. I hope the female we have had is setting eggs and we have just missed seeing her.


----------

